# Looking for a fully/semi built 350z Longblock



## nemeii (Jul 22, 2005)

any idea's or recommendations gentleman? Its for a turbo application.
I did a quick search but nothin came up "built longblock"

I'm located in NY and any place in the greater New England area is welcome for suggestion.

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------

